# smooth skin



## steverstrike (Aug 8, 2006)

how to shoot pictures of people and have the picture come out very smooth.. as if there skin is very smooth.. for an example.. www.davidephotos.com i love his pictures and he shows it very well in his model pictures


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2006)

Site under construction...
There are many different ways to get that smooth skin look.  One is good lighting and good make-up...of course a good model helps as well.

A lot of it these days is created with Photoshop...
Google 'photoshop & skin' .... OK, I'll do it...  here
There are many different techniques that go from very quick & easy to quite complex.


----------



## steverstrike (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks u


----------



## electrickiisses (Aug 8, 2006)

sometimes i go into photoshop and blur their skin and it makes it look smoother.


----------



## hot shot (Aug 8, 2006)

try this Mizuno's Super Airbrush PP Tutorial! (56K Warning) - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 9, 2006)

I think this is a pretty simple technique using a layer mask and leaving the eyes, mouth, etc unblurred.



			
				electrickiisses said:
			
		

> sometimes i go into photoshop and blur their skin and it makes it look smoother.


----------



## NeoDude (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, If you duplicate the layer and add some gausian blur to the top level and play with the opacity setting to get the skin looking good. Then you can mask out the eyes and anything else you want sharp.


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 12, 2006)

There is an action here called Glamour Blur that does very well also.  It is a little down the page.  I suggest trying it out for yourself because the rollover demo image is a rather extreme subject they attempted to work with.


----------



## BernieSC (Aug 13, 2006)

one way i do it that works most of the time and it is fairly quick is use the Smart Blur in photoshop.  For me I think that is a great feature.  You can smooth skin and it does not look that PSd if you only do a small correction but it does smooth the skin and not look like you smoothed the skin.


----------



## frostst (Aug 20, 2006)

I came across this site www.*jpfix*.com/ a few days ago which looks like they make some good works and also they have promotion to process some photos for free. I'll try to do a few of mine


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the link.

I previewed their example images and found them all to be pretty awful, except for one and that one was only marginally bad. (the last one of the girl with red heair)


----------



## twgreen3 (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know what kind of camera you have but my D70 has a option in the menu to soften the picture. It does a really good job for portrait but it makes other pictures a little to blurry for me.


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting, I will check into that on my D50, I am sure it has the same setting.  What setting do you set the softness to?


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 22, 2006)

well if your using film....
i would suggest a slow film, like t-max 100 or Ilford panF +50 
with good lighting (soft light so you dont get shadows formed by wrinkles) and makeup....

or if you want to cheat, you can just photoshop it out....


----------



## usayit (Aug 24, 2006)

film?  who uses film?  I'm joking.. I still do...

you can also soften the skin a bit using various reflectors and natural lighting.  perhaps with some filters too.


----------



## rudy holt (Aug 25, 2006)

Rashadan said:
			
		

> thanks for the link.
> 
> I previewed their example images and found them all to be pretty awful, except for one and that one was only marginally bad. (the last one of the girl with red heair)



You mean the pair:
http://www.jpfix.com/n7b.jpg
and
http://www.jpfix.com/n7a.jpg
In my opinion, the original n7b is the worst of samples: it was damaged by stupid challenge to smooth everything. An attempt to restore the original texture at n7a looks better for me.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 28, 2006)

If you want smooth skin, use a soft-focus filter and umbrealla's or softboxes for your lighting. if that's not availible, bounce the flash of your SB-600 and a soft focus filter.


----------



## rudy holt (Aug 28, 2006)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> If you want smooth skin, use a soft-focus filter and umbrealla's or softboxes for your lighting. if that's not availible, bounce the flash of your SB-600 and a soft focus filter.



But what to do with cellulite and pigment spots? Some women don't like them...
However, not everybody wants to be so smoothy as the
http://www.purebeautyfoto.com/simple/People/images/3-amber2.jpg

Thanks, Rudy


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 28, 2006)

rudy holt said:
			
		

> But what to do with cellulite and pigment spots?


Find new models!


----------



## rudy holt (Aug 29, 2006)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Find new models!


Hope you have a lot. Could you show?


----------

